# Convert Bay Window to Patio Door Help!



## Brettsky (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all,

My project is to convert a bay window to a patio door on our back deck.

I recently purchased a Andersen Patio door 8' wide x 6'8" tall. I took measurements beforehand on the bay window I will be replacing and everything looked fine. Now that we are planning to install tomorrow I see that the beams on each side are actually only a little more than 95" wide and the height is an extra inch.

Am I screwed? The actual width is listed at 95 1/4" on the door.

What throws me off more is the RSO for the window on the original plans from 1986 says an RSO of 99 1/4".

Do I have a fix for this?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the frame to frame measurement on the door is 95.25" and you have just over a 95" opening, you might be okay if the opening if very square. Typically you like to have a bit more on that span of an opening to be able to shim, square and plumb. 

Is the door 1" taller or the opening is 1" taller. One is much easier to fix than the other.


----------



## Brettsky (Oct 14, 2011)

The opening is about 3/4" taller. This is no issue as I have filler, shims, insulation, etc. Its just getting the door in with the width of the opening being slightly smaller than the door, if not exactly the same...

Luckily for me, I have a handyman in the fam who has been through this. However, still looking for good suggestions.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Brettsky said:


> The opening is about 3/4" taller. This is no issue as I have filler, shims, insulation, etc. Its just getting the door in with the width of the opening being slightly smaller than the door, if not exactly the same...
> 
> Luckily for me, I have a handyman in the fam who has been through this. However, still looking for good suggestions.


Height you are fine on.

Take several measurements of the width (i.e. low, middle, high) and see what your smallest measurement is. If you have 1/4" at the tightest spot, you should be okay and will require some finessing to get it in because it will have to go straight in, but it should be doable.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

What material is on the sides? If the width of the opening is just a hair short, would you be able to plane/grind/sand down the sides of the opening to get yourself a little extra space? That should be fairly easily doable if it's wood. If it's brick or metal it might take a little extra work, but theoretically still possible.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

huesmann said:


> What material is on the sides? If the width of the opening is just a hair short, would you be able to plane/grind/sand down the sides of the opening to get yourself a little extra space? That should be fairly easily doable if it's wood. If it's brick or metal it might take a little extra work, but theoretically still possible.


+1

Electric planer on a wood opening and you should be fine.


----------

